# FSD for reduced price of 3k for EAP owners



## Bickity Bam (Jan 19, 2018)

Currently I do not have Autopilot or FSD. Based on this article: https://electrek.co/2019/07/26/tesl...l-self-driving-for-enhanced-autopilot-owners/. Does this mean I can buy Autopilot for 3k today and then go back tomorrow and buy FSD for 3k? And still get the new chip upgrade for free?

Thoughts? Cheers.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bickity Bam said:


> Currently I do not have Autopilot or FSD. Based on this article: https://electrek.co/2019/07/26/tesl...l-self-driving-for-enhanced-autopilot-owners/. Does this mean I can buy Autopilot for 3k today and then go back tomorrow and buy FSD for 3k? And still get the new chip upgrade for free?
> 
> Thoughts? Cheers.


this is only for those that already have EAP (not the lesser featured "AP"). If you don't have AP, this doesn't apply to your car. Check your tesla account to see what price applies to your car.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

That article also has some incorrect info. It should say NEW Tesla owners can upgrade to FSD for $6,000. If you have a 2018 model and didn’t get Autopilot, it’s still $3,000 for AP plus $6,000 for FSD, for a total of $9,000. At least on my account it is.


----------



## Bickity Bam (Jan 19, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> this is only for those that already have EAP (not the lesser featured "AP"). If you don't have AP, this doesn't apply to your car. Check your tesla account to see what price applies to your car.


Thank for your help, the key word being Enhanced!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> That article also has some incorrect info. It should say NEW Tesla owners can upgrade to FSD for $6,000. If you have a 2018 model and didn't get Autopilot, it's still $3,000 for AP plus $6,000 for FSD, for a total of $9,000. At least on my account it is.


electrek hasn't been know for the most accurate information, especially since many/most of their articles are written of tweets of less than 4 words.


----------



## tesla m3 (Mar 28, 2019)

Its not as crazy a deal as it sounds. EAP owners paid 5k for EAP, so 3k FSD makes sense, totaling $8000.

You'd pay the same currently with 2k for AP (bundled with vehicle) and 6k for FSD.

Asking EAP owners to pay 5k for EAP and 6k for FSD was not cool.


----------



## Dan Burnett (Sep 13, 2018)

JasonF said:


> That article also has some incorrect info. It should say NEW Tesla owners can upgrade to FSD for $6,000. If you have a 2018 model and didn't get Autopilot, it's still $3,000 for AP plus $6,000 for FSD, for a total of $9,000. At least on my account it is.


So, I am wondering what the thinking is out there on the future of costs for the upgrade. I live in Canada and have a 2018 model 3. I live in a rural area and when I bought the car, and got the 30 day free trial, auto pilot worked poorly identifying rural roads and such so I passed on the purchase.. I understood I could get the upgrade later for 6K.
Well, now, to get EAP and self driving will cost me $11,900. Like, 25% the cost of the car. That is to rich for me.
Do you think this cost will reduce over time? I expect these features will be standard on all their cars at some point.
Appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Dan Burnett said:


> Do you think this cost will reduce over time? I expect these features will be standard on all their cars at some point.


Originally I thought they would, but now I think they will all increase in price until the complete FSD is released to the public, because they need to raise money for its development. Then I believe they might try to virtually give away Autopilot to lower the barrier of entry to FSD.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

Im still totally against this. My car was 61K when I ordered in 2018 with EAP.....NOW, my exact same car but with FSD is only 54K!!!!!!! In my opinion this price drop is absolutely unfair especially when Tesla kept talking about "hurry up before tax break gets cut off in 2019!" and then in 2019 cut the price of my car by 7k


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Have not taken delivery yet of my AWD but if they offered FSD for 3000 I would pre-order, for 6000 I will take the wait and see approach that’s a lot of money for something not fully enabled yet.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

marka2k said:


> Have not taken delivery yet of my AWD but if they offered FSD for 3000 I would pre-order, for 6000 I will take the wait and see approach that's a lot of money for something not fully enabled yet.


the $3000 price is only for those who already purchased EAP (prior to the AP structure change at the beginning of this year).


----------



## ryan589 (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm debating getting the FSD from my Nov 2018 Model 3 (VIN85000ish) with EAP. Can someone please help answer:

1) Will I get hardware upgraded to 3.0? Tesla is silent on this.
2) Will I be able to robotaxi my car with this upgrade?
3) Will the upgrade allow for future L3 or higher autonomy in the future? Or will I need another upgrade and/or a different car for L3 autonomy.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ryan589 said:


> I'm debating getting the FSD from my Nov 2018 Model 3 (VIN85000ish) with EAP. Can someone please help answer:
> 
> 1) Will I get hardware upgraded to 3.0? Tesla is silent on this.
> 2) Will I be able to robotaxi my car with this upgrade?
> ...


1 - yes. Tesla (Elon) multiple times has said the FSD computer upgrade will be included with the purchase of FSD
2 - presumably, whenever that happens
3 - that is the intent, yes.


----------



## ryan589 (Mar 2, 2019)

thanks melinda. do you know if tesla has said anything specific on items 2 and 3?


----------



## ryan589 (Mar 2, 2019)

if you're right why wouldn't everyone get this upgrade?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ryan589 said:


> if you're right why wouldn't everyone get this upgrade?


If you're asking why Tesla isn't adding the hardware upgrade to all vehicles: The upgrade is only necessary to support full self driving. No need for non-fsd cars to be upgraded.

If you're asking why everybody doesn't buy FSD: The main issue is whether or not the feature will be ready while you still own the car.


----------

